# Silver and Cork



## CarolinaNemo (Dec 11, 2008)

Batson FSU56H. Alps seat, gimbal, and XN guides. Natural cork foregrip, burl and rubberized rear grip.


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

Great looking work!


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

That is a beautiful rod. Very nice work there.
Bill


----------



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

Cool rod. Very clean rod. I like the wrap above the foregrip alot, especially the twisted trim band. 

Is that as simple as twisting two threads together??


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Looks really nice.


----------



## CarolinaNemo (Dec 11, 2008)

CJS said:


> Cool rod. Very clean rod. I like the wrap above the foregrip alot, especially the twisted trim band.
> 
> Is that as simple as twisting two threads together??


Not exactly. More like a cut thread being wrapped around your wrap thread. Google "Jim Trelikes olive branch". There's a tutorial on the web somewhere.

Thanks guys!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work. Looks great.


----------

